# How did you deal with your river exits?



## Sheba (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello guys,

I will get my island designer in probably 3-4 days and am already despairing when trying online planning my island. I have this island:




(old image, there's more villagers and I moved my house and the museum away by now)

Basically, I find myself having not enough space in the middle for my plans and the land between beach and river on the sides is so narrow that I'm not doing anything with it. Which means that despite me resetting for 40 hours to get exactly that map, I'll need to cover up the river.

But what do I do with the river exits? I've visited a few islands by now and found that just letting the river exits "sit" there without a river looks just as bad to me as making a small pond to "feed" them does. So I would love to hear how you guys dealt with your (south-)river exits if you don't have a huge, connecting river anymore. Images would also be appreciated. Of couse I thought about cliffs/waterfalls but got worried that I wouldn't be able to see what's behind the cliffs if I just put some directly in front of the beach.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 24, 2020)

I kept the river, but I built land bridges across both of exits. I need my beaches to have a good flow so I can run across the whole island. I'm not too happy with the way that land bridges look...but they get the job done. If you want to have no river, but have the exits/mouths look natural/decent...maybe put down patterns that look like a pipe/cave going into the ground? I dunno.


----------



## Sheba (Apr 24, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> I kept the river, but I built land bridges across both of exits. I need my beaches to have a good flow so I can run across the whole island. I'm not too happy with the way that land bridges look...but they get the job done. If you want to have no river, but have the exits/mouths look natural/decent...maybe put down patterns that look like a pipe/cave going into the ground? I dunno.


That's a really interesting idea! I wonder if such patterns exist as I am shoddy at making any! I'll have a look around, thank you for the tip!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 24, 2020)

This is sort of a teaser that I planned on adding to my island journal page this weekend, but this type of thread always makes me wanna comment, sooooo....

Basically, I wanted a long curved river coming from the west river mouth, that curved south into branches that curved in various directions. I then connected the southern river mouth to one of those branches to give it a twisted look, which helps the natural look. Rivers in real life are very all over the place!

Excuse the serious WIP island map, it's all I have to show at the moment.


----------



## Sheba (Apr 24, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> This is sort of a teaser that I planned on adding to my island journal page this weekend, but this type of thread always makes me wanna comment, sooooo....
> 
> Basically, I wanted a long curved river coming from the west river mouth, that curved south into branches that curved in various directions. I then connected the southern river mouth to one of those branches to give it a twisted look, which helps the natural look. Rivers in real life are very all over the place!


Thank you so much for showing your map! Wow, that is some awesome and extensive terraforming! I wish at this point I had a side river exit, siiigh... I know rivers can be all over the place, I just don't know how to handle my two south exits, to be honest.
Also weren't you scared to terraform your original island so much?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 24, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Thank you so much for showing your map! Wow, that is some awesome and extensive terraforming! I wish at this point I had a side river exit, siiigh... I know rivers can be all over the place, I just don't know how to handle my two south exits, to be honest.
> Also weren't you scared to terraform your original island so much?



Main reason why I didn't go with two southern river mouths... I knew they'd be an absolute nightmare to work with. 

As for being scared to terraform...? I suppose not really? I did a lot of pre-planning with sketches of stuff I'd like a month ahead of release so it kind of prepared me a little since I had references. My current ideas are basically several sketches mashed into one idea, and it'll probably still change here and there over time.

I'm just really good at turning off my brain and just doing something for hours on end. Literally spent 4 hours levelling my entire island and removing the river. What I've currently got finished is about a week and a half worth of work, and I'm no where close to being done.


----------



## Lilyacre (Apr 24, 2020)

deleted


----------



## kiyyie (Apr 24, 2020)

I may have gone a little manic with the terraforming one night/day, but I love the look of my river mouths meeting directly at one waterfall. The second pic is what it was like with just a little terraforming. Walking along the river is really nice without all the different edges.


----------



## Sheba (Apr 24, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Main reason why I didn't go with two southern river mouths... I knew they'd be an absolute nightmare to work with.
> 
> As for being scared to terraform...? I suppose not really? I did a lot of pre-planning with sketches of stuff I'd like a month ahead of release so it kind of prepared me a little since I had references. My current ideas are basically several sketches mashed into one idea, and it'll probably still change here and there over time.
> 
> I'm just really good at turning off my brain and just doing something for hours on end. Literally spent 4 hours levelling my entire island and removing the river. What I've currently got finished is about a week and a half worth of work, and I'm no where close to being done.


Yeah, I soooo regret the two south river mouths...I just loved the look of the little island on my map as well as the central airport... Any idea what could be done with them? I got so many nice DIYs over the last few days that I don't really want to reset my island, but I feel I almost have to (my peninsula is also giving me fits).

And wow, I still have issues envisioning anything even now that I have the game; there would have been no way for me to do this before starting! :O I am impressed! And that's some seriously awesome work you put into your map! I really think I lack that talent you have, it's more that I am overthinking everything and am scared to just do anything at all and the more "blank slate", the less I know what to do, which is why I am frightened to level anything.



Lilyacre said:


> I think I'm one of the few people who loves two south-facing river exits!
> 
> I decided to keep the long river to create an island in the middle but make the river smaller at the top to make much more space on each side. If you want to visit and have a look round to see how it 'feels' then you're welcome to, but it's still needs some work. Here's my map at the moment:


Thank you so much for your reply! Unfortunately just from looking at your map I already know it wouldn't work for me as I need huge parts of non-river-divided land to make what I want to make (namely that stupid rock garden where all six daily rocks are lined up neatly and with the grid spawn restriction on rocks, the place needs to be chosen very wisely)! But I am impressed by that neat-looking town, everything seems so natural despite being so structured! 



kiyyie said:


> I may have gone a little manic with the terraforming one night/day, but I love the look of my river mouths meeting directly at one waterfall. The second pic is what it was like with just a little terraforming. Walking along the river is really nice without all the different edges.


This also looks super-nice! :O I'm seriously impressed and jealous of everyone's pretty maps omg. Seems like the two south exits are serious dealbreakers for me because I also like how you basically only did a little thing for your west exit! And the two maps look so different just with the river shapes!


----------



## Romaki (Apr 24, 2020)

I resetted my map with two south river outlets because they honestly suck. You can really only push it to perfect symmetry, so it's good that your residential services is perfectly in the middle. Lilyacre's map is a perfect example of how to use this map, but there are more possibilites!

This map was recently posted to Reddit and I think it looks amazing! You can really work well with such a map if you have a design in mind.


----------



## stiney (Apr 24, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> I kept the river, but I built land bridges across both of exits. I need my beaches to have a good flow so I can run across the whole island. I'm not too happy with the way that land bridges look...but they get the job done. If you want to have no river, but have the exits/mouths look natural/decent...maybe put down patterns that look like a pipe/cave going into the ground? I dunno.



I've seen people mention land bridges before but I couldn't find any when I went looking for pictures. What exactly does that mean/what does it look like?


----------



## Sheba (Apr 24, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I resetted my map with two south river outlets because they honestly suck. You can really only push it to perfect symmetry, so it's good that your residential services is perfectly in the middle. Lilyacre's map is a perfect example of how to use this map, but there are more possibilites!
> 
> This map was recently posted to Reddit and I think it looks amazing! You can really work well with such a map if you have a design in mind.


Wow, that map looks seriously cool, but it's not what I am going for. 
Basically, my plan is that I kind of want to keep my distribution of upper and lower levels on the map and on the cliffs is supposed to be a very "natural" area while there's supposed to be a town on the bottom. And towns need space since I wanna make a second plaza, the rock garden, a zen garden and all that stuff... and I can't have rivers dividing the map vertically because of that. But connecting the two river mouths very low looks super-dumb, I'm sure of that. But ugggh I got so many dreamies already and DIY recipes (traded for them, too...)...This is honestly painful. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



stiney said:


> I've seen people mention land bridges before but I couldn't find any when I went looking for pictures. What exactly does that mean/what does it look like?


I think a land bridge is just when you use the designer tool to make a bridge (or stepping stones) out of "ground" but I might be wrong.


----------



## bobthecat (Apr 24, 2020)

I would say if you're really struggling just go with the flow and don't think too much. 
Something might look really nice in your head then you place things down and it just doesn't look right, if you spend 50 percent planning and 50 percent actually terraforming/ making ur island, thats half ur time lost. I would keep it just very minimal planning and just start improvising then you will find your island has a natural flow to it if that makes sense?

I found I did the island planner and got so stressed because when I came to terraforming it just doesn't look right. Now i'm just focusing on section by section moving buildings here and there. I've had to move things 2/3 times a couple of times with is a waste of 50,000 bells and annoying but I'm taking the slow trial and error approach.

I also have two south river exits btw, and I'm making it work! I'm using the small side sections as relaxing beach bar on one side and the other side as a little relaxing area with a band/musical instrument set up on the rocks


----------



## Barnabus_i_am (Apr 24, 2020)

So funny thing, my town is nearly the same as yours in the beginning! I put a picture of my original island and then what I did with it. I put the two shops in each river outlet area, and it fits pretty well, as they're about the perfect sizes to fit. I especially like my path at the bottom of the map that goes from the airport in each direction to the shops.


----------



## bobthecat (Apr 24, 2020)

Also this might help! On chase crossing he toured this beautiful island that might give you some inspo, having the villagers houses placed on the narrow side parts is a good idea I'm also looking into


----------



## Jhine7 (Apr 24, 2020)

I connected my two south river exits, first space in. This creates a "sandbar" look. Then have a bridge coming directly out of the airport dock. In the space between the river and beach, I put down a "boardwalk".


----------



## kjetta (Apr 24, 2020)

I've elected to not have a continuous river flowing through my island, rather I have a lake that acts like a basin for the water atop the hill to the south, and also feeds out to the river mouth in the south. It's a similar feature on the eastern side of the island though that is a lot less dramatic. I felt a river running through my island was too limiting for what I had planned.


----------



## Sheba (Apr 24, 2020)

bobthecat said:


> I would say if you're really struggling just go with the flow and don't think too much.
> Something might look really nice in your head then you place things down and it just doesn't look right, if you spend 50 percent planning and 50 percent actually terraforming/ making ur island, thats half ur time lost. I would keep it just very minimal planning and just start improvising then you will find your island has a natural flow to it if that makes sense?
> 
> I found I did the island planner and got so stressed because when I came to terraforming it just doesn't look right. Now i'm just focusing on section by section moving buildings here and there. I've had to move things 2/3 times a couple of times with is a waste of 50,000 bells and annoying but I'm taking the slow trial and error approach.
> ...


Oooh more people with south exits! But yeah I think I just am so scared of "just doing" something because I'm too scared to mess up and then being unable to get it back like it was before, basically. And I guess because I resetted so long for this map that I feel I shouldn't change much even though I really can't work with what I have, river-wise. Which sucks because I do love the look of the cliffs and all. They're great! And the little island is lovely! But the vertical rivers? Not so much. I want to build fences around my whole island, so my side sections are even smaller than they already are and that's really hurting me.


Barnabus_i_am said:


> So funny thing, my town is nearly the same as yours in the beginning! I put a picture of my original island and then what I did with it. I put the two shops in each river outlet area, and it fits pretty well, as they're about the perfect sizes to fit. I especially like my path at the bottom of the map that goes from the airport in each direction to the shops.
> View attachment 247605View attachment 247604


Oh wow, map-buddy!  And you got the peninsula in such a nice spot, I am jealous lol. I like my shops near the cliff (I am generally a fan of houses-against-cliff-backsides) so I don't really wanna do them at the bottom, but it's also very true that I have no idea what to put there at all. Do you have any screenshots from your island proper? I'd love to see how it looks/feels!


bobthecat said:


> Also this might help! On chase crossing he toured this beautiful island that might give you some inspo, having the villagers houses placed on the narrow side parts is a good idea I'm also looking into


Oh hey, thanks for that! That's sadly a lot less garden space than I want my villagers to have and I also am not a fan of "straightened" rivers, as in that I want things to look natural, so I doubt I can get enough space on the sides. But it's definitely nice to see other islands with south exits!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



Jhine7 said:


> I connected my two south river exits, first space in. This creates a "sandbar" look. Then have a bridge coming directly out of the airport dock. In the space between the river and beach, I put down a "boardwalk".


That's what I wanted to try but I figured it would look stupid! But I'll definitely give it a go if it worked for you! Not gonna reset before at least trying a few things once I have the designer unlocked!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



kjetta said:


> I've elected to not have a continuous river flowing through my island, rather I have a lake that acts like a basin for the water atop the hill to the south, and also feeds out to the river mouth in the south. It's a similar feature on the eastern side of the island though that is a lot less dramatic. I felt a river running through my island was too limiting for what I had planned.


Oh wow, this also looks so cool! All these maps make me so jealous because I could never think of stuff like that! :O I love the fact that you have your lower space in the middle of the map and cliffs in front and back. Are the front-cliffs not obstructing the view, though? That's what I had been worried about when planning cliffs - that they need to be in the back, else they would block view.


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 24, 2020)

i really like my double souths but i'm honestly not sure where i'm gonna go with the river layout. like, i have a plan with the exits - i've been toying with the idea of having a boardwalk type shopping / entertainment district, which would likely include 1 or 2 wooden bridges per outlet depending on how close together i can place them. I've also been thinking of having the different beaches be named differently, which is perfect with the double souths imo because there are two main beaches and the bottom beach (chopped in half by the airport), plus the secret beach that i probably wouldn't deal with in that way. honestly i have a lot of ideas, but i kind of really like the beach town aesthetic that i have subconsciously been planning. i feel like most of the ideas i have for my island have stemmed from places i remember well and have good memories with


----------



## Moon Cake (Apr 24, 2020)

Having two south-facing river exits is a little tricky to work with for sure! I do wish that both areas on the left and right weren't so narrow but I think it's a nice challenge to see what I can do with a more limited space.

I would definitely have more space if I disconnected the rivers but I also enjoy having bridges aha!


----------



## Sheba (Apr 24, 2020)

Arithmophobia17 said:


> i really like my double souths but i'm honestly not sure where i'm gonna go with the river layout. like, i have a plan with the exits - i've been toying with the idea of having a boardwalk type shopping / entertainment district, which would likely include 1 or 2 wooden bridges per outlet depending on how close together i can place them. I've also been thinking of having the different beaches be named differently, which is perfect with the double souths imo because there are two main beaches and the bottom beach (chopped in half by the airport), plus the secret beach that i probably wouldn't deal with in that way. honestly i have a lot of ideas, but i kind of really like the beach town aesthetic that i have subconsciously been planning. i feel like most of the ideas i have for my island have stemmed from places i remember well and have good memories with


That sounds so cool and a really good use for the beaches! The beach is honestly my least favourite part of the island, I'm just not a beach person (lol). But I do enjoy the side beaches not being chopped up by the river, not gonna lie, that's the nice part about it. Too bad about the really crappy peninsula location I have which ruins my right beach entirely. But yeah I actually agree that for a beach theme the south exits are actually kinda nice but the river thing is a real hassle.



Moon Cake said:


> Having two south-facing river exits is a little tricky to work with for sure! I do wish that both areas on the left and right weren't so narrow but I think it's a nice challenge to see what I can do with a more limited space.
> 
> I would definitely have more space if I disconnected the rivers but I also enjoy having bridges aha!


Yep, it's the narrow areas that bother me, sadly. And I loooove the bridges in the game! Honestly I feel that if the island would be just 150% its width I would be fine but like it is, I can't build like I want with my rivers in the way like that. For me it's more about being able to build what I like instead of liking a challenge. Honestly building anything that doesn't look like crap is already a challenge, I have zero great imagination hahaha.


----------



## Licorice (Apr 24, 2020)

I still prefer the south rivers exits and I'm so glad I picked my map. I've altered it a little with terraforming but not much.


----------



## Sheba (Apr 24, 2020)

Licorice said:


> I still prefer the south rivers exits and I'm so glad I picked my map. I've altered it a little with terraforming but not much.


Wow, may I ask what you altered? You seem to have quite a bit of space on the left there, that's really neat and I would love to know if that's what you changed. Our layouts are not that different, aside from the island, as you also have a pond in the upper left, so I am wondering if we started on the same island, basically. The cliffs are also pretty identical.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 24, 2020)

I have a map that's like yours with the two south ones. I straightened out the river into a box-kind of shape and while the middle is still small, I manage to fit 4 villagers and my shops there with still some room to decorate. I have my other villagers in rows on the outside of it.


----------



## Licorice (Apr 24, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Wow, may I ask what you altered? You seem to have quite a bit of space on the left there, that's really neat and I would love to know if that's what you changed. Our layouts are not that different, aside from the island, as you also have a pond in the upper left, so I am wondering if we started on the same island, basically. The cliffs are also pretty identical.


Yeah we have the same starter map. I moved the rivers over a little and removed that island completely.


----------



## Sheba (Apr 24, 2020)

Spooky. said:


> I have a map that's like yours with the two south ones. I straightened out the river into a box-kind of shape and while the middle is still small, I manage to fit 4 villagers and my shops there with still some room to decorate. I have my other villagers in rows on the outside of it.


Yeah if the river gets straightened out it can definitely work. But I prefer natural, non-straight rivers and that's my issue.  But I'm so glad that others love their south-exit-maps and don't regret it like I do.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



Licorice said:


> Yeah we have the same starter map. I moved the rivers over a little and removed that island completely.


Oh wow, the island was the reason why I resetted so often for that map, I loved (and love) that thing to pieces. And we have our house in the same spot, too (I moved mine just yesterday)! It's really interesting what you did with the map, especially the left side. I wonder if I can do something like that while keeping the island... I'll definitely have to experiment with that. Thank you for confirming!


----------



## Licorice (Apr 24, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Yeah if the river gets straightened out it can definitely work. But I prefer natural, non-straight rivers and that's my issue.  But I'm so glad that others love their south-exit-maps and don't regret it like I do.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020
> 
> ...


I think if you move the villager houses over a little to the left it could work but it would be tight. Maybe make your island smaller?


----------



## Sheba (Apr 24, 2020)

Licorice said:


> I think if you move the villager houses over a little to the left it could work but it would be tight. Maybe make your island smaller?


My island is the only part of the map I really like and have already decorated, so honestly that's the one thing the lower portion of the map has still going for me and before I mess with that I could just reset. Even if I erase all the river, I'd keep the island. It's just the perfect size!
Also I want my villagers to have really, really huge gardens. I have a layout for each of my dreamie's gardens in mind and they all have ponds and the like. This needs a lot more space than what I have available and the fact that I want the whole island (not the river-island, the whole map) fenced-in (because yeah, not a beach fan, I don't want the beach included in my town) doesn't help as the fences steal even more space.

Honestly I feel like either I can live with whatever I come up with for the river mouths while demolishing the river (gotta bring myself to do that first...) or I'll reset. I wonder if I can take screenshots so well that I can basically recreate the same little island I have here on another map with an east or west river exit. Because my island is awesome. And so is the place where I live, up at the cliffs and I love how Nooks Cranny just fit into that one spot (your Able Sisters seem to be there? Or you might have made a bit more space, hard to tell because of the fat icon). Basically the whole upper layer of my map is great and I'd love to keep that and the island, but the rest is meh at best. I'll really have to test whatever I can think of with the island designer...


----------



## Licorice (Apr 24, 2020)

Sheba said:


> My island is the only part of the map I really like and have already decorated, so honestly that's the one thing the lower portion of the map has still going for me and before I mess with that I could just reset. Even if I erase all the river, I'd keep the island. It's just the perfect size!
> Also I want my villagers to have really, really huge gardens. I have a layout for each of my dreamie's gardens in mind and they all have ponds and the like. This needs a lot more space than what I have available and the fact that I want the whole island (not the river-island, the whole map) fenced-in (because yeah, not a beach fan, I don't want the beach included in my town) doesn't help as the fences steal even more space.
> 
> Honestly I feel like either I can live with whatever I come up with for the river mouths while demolishing the river (gotta bring myself to do that first...) or I'll reset. I wonder if I can take screenshots so well that I can basically recreate the same little island I have here on another map with an east or west river exit. Because my island is awesome. And so is the place where I live, up at the cliffs and I love how Nooks Cranny just fit into that one spot (your Able Sisters seem to be there? Or you might have made a bit more space, hard to tell because of the fat icon). Basically the whole upper layer of my map is great and I'd love to keep that and the island, but the rest is meh at best. I'll really have to test whatever I can think of with the island designer...


Yesss! I love having my house on the cliffs. I moved the cliffs to accommodate ables. So the cliffs kinda hug the buildings if that makes sense?
What if you pushed the cliffs back just on one side of your map? You could fit more room for your villager's yards that way by extending that land.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 24, 2020)

I have a very similar map to yours, with the center section encircled by the river. I worked around it, which took some doing, but I'm happy at not making drastic changes to my island.

Not to say you shouldn't, but it is possible to keep it as is and still have a functioning layout.

I put a small orchard on the western section and I'm thinking of making a mirror orchard on the eastern side. I just want to wait for my hibiscus bushes to finish growing so I can move them to the beach.


----------



## Sheba (Apr 24, 2020)

Licorice said:


> Yesss! I love having my house on the cliffs. I moved the cliffs to accommodate ables. So the cliffs kinda hug the buildings if that makes sense?
> What if you pushed the cliffs back just on one side of your map? You could fit more room for your villager's yards that way by extending that land.


I think my main issue is that I want things square without making the river square. Like, the yards and the Zen garden and all I have planned are square-shaped. And the way I planned things, I want to have five villagers living in the "town" in the bottom part and five (and me) on top, so getting rid of more cliffs is a bit difficult. In fact, I planned to add more cliffs to the very left side since they don't reach the beach there.
I took an updated map photo:



The white box is where the museum will move to just for now and all homes from the middle will also get removed so that I can test out everything with the island designer without anything being in the way.

Aside from the homes, I want four things in the middle area as well: A Zen garden, a cherry blossom themed area, a pond area with the pond not connected to a river but a huge waterfall cliff in the middle and the rock garden. The rock garden should be like this (from this reddit thread):



Just with two spaces between rocks so that I can hit them right after another without having to pick things up in between. And since only three rocks can spawn per grid area on the map, I can't just put it anywhere and I don't want to put it in the center of the map because rocks are just not pretty enough lol. But on the sides, I don't have enough space because of the river and the grid limitations. It's all a mess, honestly. :/ But thank you for reading all my rambling, I appreciate all your input and ideas a lot! 



Imbri said:


> I have a very similar map to yours, with the center section encircled by the river. I worked around it, which took some doing, but I'm happy at not making drastic changes to my island.
> 
> Not to say you shouldn't, but it is possible to keep it as is and still have a functioning layout.
> 
> I put a small orchard on the western section and I'm thinking of making a mirror orchard on the eastern side. I just want to wait for my hibiscus bushes to finish growing so I can move them to the beach.



I wish I could keep my map as it is because I resetted for it so much! I just can't figure out how to make the things I want happen within its limitations. I honestly love how my map looks aside from the peninsula location and the "skinny" side parts, but I just seem unable to work with it.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 24, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Yeah if the river gets straightened out it can definitely work. But I prefer natural, non-straight rivers and that's my issue.  But I'm so glad that others love their south-exit-maps and don't regret it like I do.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020
> 
> ...



personally I feel like a straight river looks okay and not too terribly unnatural. I make curve the corners a bit. You could maybe make it straighter but not 100% so?


----------



## Sheba (Apr 24, 2020)

Spooky. said:


> personally I feel like a straight river looks okay and not too terribly unnatural. I make curve the corners a bit. You could maybe make it straighter but not 100% so?


Yeah I guess I will really have to play around with the island designer. I mean everything is just theory for now, I don't even have the tool yet. 
But honestly if I could have anything I wanted and change the river exits, my map would look like this (so that you can see what I would do if I had the map space). I just whipped that up in island map designer and even with all the freedom in the world I didn't find a way to fit a south river in there, go figure. The "sand" areas in the middle of the map are supposed to be my rock garden and a zen garden, lol. Also oops I forgot one bridge to the right of the shops, too bad. XD


----------



## lana04 (Jun 4, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I resetted my map with two south river outlets because they honestly suck. You can really only push it to perfect symmetry, so it's good that your residential services is perfectly in the middle. Lilyacre's map is a perfect example of how to use this map, but there are more possibilites!
> 
> This map was recently posted to Reddit and I think it looks amazing! You can really work well with such a map if you have a design in mind.


Howdy! I love your island lay out, and I’m debating on using it on my island. I wanted to make sure it was okay with you though. I’ll credit you obviously. If not I totally get it.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 4, 2020)

lana04 said:


> Howdy! I love your island lay out, and I’m debating on using it on my island. I wanted to make sure it was okay with you though. I’ll credit you obviously. If not I totally get it.



Hey! This was posted to Reddit, so you'd have ask the original creator for that. You can find them here, they also posted a somewhat step by step creation of their island: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/ga2b70


----------



## lushhsounds (Jul 5, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I will get my island designer in probably 3-4 days and am already despairing when trying online planning my island. I have this island:
> View attachment 247504
> ...



I struggled with it too... so I just turned one of the river exits into a water feature yesterday to give me more land to work with. I currently have only 1 river lol but I may make more lakes and ponds, or smaller streams.


----------



## tajikey (Jul 5, 2020)

I've got this map (except my Redd beach is on the left) mainly because I wanted two south exits. My brain won't let me do anything but symmetry, so I ran both rivers straight up into waterfalls. On the outside of both rivers are my fruit orchards with stalls and a little cafe area.


----------

